# It after midnight and...



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

...my......V+ HD......is......thinking....about....that....channel request change I made 3 minutes ago.

Will someone please tell me that the VM TiVo doesn't come to a gradual halt just after midnight. Please?


----------



## louis wu (Dec 12, 2010)

Tivo epg updates in a completely different way to the V+, so no midnight slow down.


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks. :up:


----------

